# Puppy huffing & coughing



## lorim (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi all, I would appreciate your advice. My 14 week old puppy, Milly, had her kennel cough vax on 15 August. She went to her 1st day care on 25 August. She developed a slight cough on 28 August which turned into a hacking noise so I brought her to the vet on 1 Sept. He diagnosed an upper respiratory infection and prescribed antibiotics for 5 days. He said puppies can get a cold after the kennel cough vacination. The coughing stopped but is now back again as a kind of huffing/puffing with the odd hack as if she is trying to cough something up. Have any of you experienced this? Should we go to the vet again? Thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds like kennel cough to me. Kiki had it after having the vaccination too. 
Time is the best healer - you may find that your daycare will not allow her to attend if she is coughing.
The vaccine will not protect against all strains - bit like a flu jab.
Hope Milly is soon feeling much better.

In general with young pups if you are concerned I would take her to the vet.


----------



## lorim (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks Marzi. Did Kiki take long to recover & did she have antibiotics? Milly's in good form & eating fine - she doesn't seem bothered at all. I was hoping to avoid another antibiotic if she can fight it herself. The vet said she could go to day care and out walking after finishing the antibiotic which finished last Wednesday.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

lorim said:


> Thanks Marzi. Did Kiki take long to recover & did she have antibiotics? Milly's in good form & eating fine - she doesn't seem bothered at all. I was hoping to avoid another antibiotic if she can fight it herself. The vet said she could go to day care and out walking after finishing the antibiotic which finished last Wednesday.


Freddie had a mild dose of KC about four weeks after his jab. He recovered without antibiotics and the cough took about two weeks to go from beginning to end. 
Freddied was able to return to puppy class and day care after the two weeks.


----------



## lorim (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for that. I've googled it & it does seem to clear up itself. I'm giving her honey & coconut oil to ease her cough & she seems fine. Hope Freddie is well.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

lorim said:


> Thanks for that. I've googled it & it does seem to clear up itself. I'm giving her honey & coconut oil to ease her cough & she seems fine. Hope Freddie is well.


Thank you. Freddie is very well and extremely mischievous today.
I hope Milly is soon all better. Keep us posted. X


----------

